# Unused 2020 ClubPoints will be automatically saved for free [merged]



## escanoe (Aug 20, 2020)

I was on the phone talking to an HGVC customer service representative today, primarily discussing another matter.

I told the representative I was thinking about saving my 2020 points to next year. The service representative suggested waiting and said a decision was going to be made this month about about what they were going to do in terms of giving more flexibility on 2020 points. I asked if that meant we would know in the next 11 days, and he said that is what they were told.

I asked if they would refund fees for people that have already saved if they are going to do it for free later. He said they are working to have a policy that will be announced.

I am not reporting this as gospel, but rather as what I was told.


----------



## brp (Aug 20, 2020)

I will be watching to see if they roll forward for free so that I can get my 85 bucks back 

Cheers.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 21, 2020)

Thanks for sharing that information.
If "D13" heading for South Florida preempts my Marco Island trip, I may need the "flexibility."
,


----------



## Wright17s (Aug 21, 2020)

This was posted on the HGVC website this morning:



> *2020 ClubPoints:* We will automatically save any remaining 2020 ClubPoints into 2021 at no cost to you at the end of the year. This will continue to allow you flexibility to decide when travel is right for you. If you are ready to book a 2021 reservation now using your 2020 Points, you can visit the Manage My Points section of the website and save your points first at no cost. If you already paid to save your 2020 Points into 2021, you will receive a refund of the amount paid. As a reminder, your account must be in good standing to use your Points and to check-in at a resort. For additional information, please visit our dedicated FAQs web page.


----------



## natarajanv (Aug 21, 2020)

*Points Management*
Your vacation dreams may be on hold, but our commitment to you isn’t. Here is what we are doing to address your concerns about your Points.


*2020 ClubPoints:* We will automatically save any remaining 2020 ClubPoints into 2021 at no cost to you at the end of the year. This will continue to allow you flexibility to decide when travel is right for you. If you are ready to book a 2021 reservation now using your 2020 Points, you can visit the Manage My Points section of the website and save your points first at no cost. *If you already paid to save your 2020 Points into 2021, you will receive a refund of the amount paid*. As a reminder, your account must be in good standing to use your Points and to check-in at a resort. For additional information, please visit our dedicated FAQs web page.
*Previously Saved Points:* We understand your available window to use Saved Points has been shortened. As a result, Points saved into 2020 have been extended through 2021. This adjustment was completed in April 2020.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 21, 2020)

So I prepaid my deposit into 2021, so get a bit of money back.  

I also had a reservation that I cancelled, so I now have 2019 saved into 2020 points back in my account.   It has not yet automatically saved, so I guess another phone call is required. 

I most of us here I have a lot of points to use in the next year or two.


----------



## escanoe (Aug 21, 2020)

Glad to see HGVC treating costumers right!


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Aug 21, 2020)

I made a reservation for September 2020 last night but the points were taken out of my regular 2020 points, not the 2020/2021 saved points...I expected it to be taken out of the saved points..I guess it really doesn't make any difference if they are going to save my remaining 2020 points into 2021 at the end of the year?


----------



## dayooper (Aug 21, 2020)

They really have handled the pandemic very well. The saving fee was a big sticking point for many and making good on that will really a long way to making most happy. HGVC was very quick with pushing saved 2019 points into 2021 and refunding booking fees. Other companies weren’t so fast at refunding. The free booking fee saved me money on 3 reservations, even taking the 1 2020 reservation and pushing it to 2021. If they refund my save fee, that will just be the icing on the cake.

HGVC is not perfect, not by a long shot. I do believe that they have handled this issue very well and have serviced their existing customers the way we should have been. 

The next few years are going to be difficult booking wise with the flood of points and all. Hopefully we can still get what’s we want as we aren’t looking at super difficult reservations.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 21, 2020)

escanoe said:


> Glad to see HGVC treating costumers right!


It really just puts pressure on inventory and owners as a whole. Both methods (like what Marriott is doing vs HGVC) have pros and cons.


----------



## Hobokie (Aug 21, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> It really just puts pressure on inventory and owners as a whole. Both methods (like what Marriott is doing vs HGVC) have pros and cons.


What do you mean...? Please elaborate as this all sounds like great news?


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 21, 2020)

Also, there are temporarily changes the Hilton Honors conversation ratio. I'm sure they would love for people to convert so there is not so much inventory pressure next year. It's not a great deal but better than normal and perhaps useful for those with 25,000 points or so per year. 

Personally, I've got a little more than 15,000 points to use next year.


----------



## natarajanv (Aug 21, 2020)

buzglyd said:


> Also, there are temporarily changes the Hilton Honors conversation ratio.



*Hilton Conversion Ratios*
Saving this unprecedent number of ClubPoints for free for so many of you creates increased challenges for HGV. In consideration of this and the need to mitigate some of the impact from COVID-19, there will be a *temporary 50% reduction in the Hilton Honors Points conversion ratios*. This includes 2020 ClubPoints used toward a Hilton hotel reservation, and 2020 and 2021 ClubPoints converted to Hilton Honors Points. Please know this is a temporary adjustment – we plan to reinstate the full conversion ratio in 2021.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 21, 2020)

Hobokie said:


> What do you mean...? Please elaborate as this all sounds like great news?



There are only so many room nights to go around for people to book.  The more points get pushed forward, the more people will be attempting to book nights in future years.  That may create more demand than available rooms.  On the plus side HGV has been building new resorts recently, so perhaps they can use developer inventory help ease any shortages.

Of course there may be many people that still won't feel comfortable traveling regardless.


----------



## Blues (Aug 21, 2020)

brp said:


> I will be watching to see if they roll forward for free so that I can get my 85 bucks back
> 
> Cheers.



Yes, I also paid the fee to move 2020 points into 2021, to take advantage of the free reservation fee that was in effect earlier this year.

It would be nice if they would refund the 85 bucks, but I'm not expecting it.


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 21, 2020)

Blues said:


> Yes, I also paid the fee to move 2020 points into 2021, to take advantage of the free reservation fee that was in effect earlier this year.
> 
> It would be nice if they would refund the 85 bucks, but I'm not expecting it.


*If you already paid to save your 2020 Points into 2021, you will receive a refund of the amount paid. *

Kurt


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 21, 2020)

natarajanv said:


> *Hilton Conversion Ratios*
> Saving this unprecedent number of ClubPoints for free for so many of you creates increased challenges for HGV. In consideration of this and the need to mitigate some of the impact from COVID-19, there will be a *temporary 50% reduction in the Hilton Honors Points conversion ratios*. This includes 2020 ClubPoints used toward a Hilton hotel reservation, and 2020 and 2021 ClubPoints converted to Hilton Honors Points. Please know this is a temporary adjustment – we plan to reinstate the full conversion ratio in 2021.



This wording is confusing, are they reducing the number of HGV points to book a HH points room OR doubling the number of HGV points required? If its 20 to 1 conversion to book HH rooms, is it now 10 to 1? Sounds like a really bad deal.

You would think it would be to their advantage to get us staying in hotel rooms which typically have a much lower occupancy percentage, spending money at the hotel resorts.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 21, 2020)

SmithOp said:


> This wording is confusing, are they reducing the number of HGV points to book a HH points room OR doubling the number of HGV points required? If its 20 to 1 conversion to book HH rooms, is it now 10 to 1? Sounds like a really bad deal.
> 
> You would think it would be to their advantage to get us staying in hotel rooms which typically have a much lower occupancy percentage, spending money at the hotel resorts.
> 
> ...



I found it confusing also. I plugged in my 6200 2021 points just to see what it converted to. 155,000 Honors points. 

I don't know how that compares to normal but my guess is you'll get 50% more Honors points right now. That makes the most sense.


----------



## natarajanv (Aug 21, 2020)

SmithOp said:


> This wording is confusing, are they reducing the number of HGV points to book a HH points room OR doubling the number of HGV points required? If its 20 to 1 conversion to book HH rooms, is it now 10 to 1? Sounds like a really bad deal.
> 
> You would think it would be to their advantage to get us staying in hotel rooms which typically have a much lower occupancy percentage, spending money at the hotel resorts.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



The conversion ratio is reduced by 50%. So your example is correct. If I convert my 6200 points from 2021 into HH, I will get 77,500 points instead of 6200*25 = 155,000 points. At least this is my understanding...


----------



## RX8 (Aug 21, 2020)

buzglyd said:


> I found it confusing also. I plugged in my 6200 2021 points just to see what it converted to. 155,000 Honors points.
> 
> I don't know how that compares to normal but my guess is you'll get 50% more Honors points right now. That makes the most sense.



Your 155,000 HHonors is the normal conversion (1:25). It doesn’t look like it has been adjusted yet. 



natarajanv said:


> The conversion ratio is reduced by 50%. So your example is correct. If I convert my 6200 points from 2021 into HH, I will get 77,500 points instead of 6200*25 = 155,000 points. At least this is my understanding...



This is how I understand it to be.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 21, 2020)

IOW, it'll take 2x as many HGVC points to book the same Hampton Inn?

Perhaps that compensates for having too many points floating around.
Or it'll keep them from turning over as much inventory to Hilton Hotels.
.


----------



## Panina (Aug 21, 2020)

August 21, 2020

Dear Club Members,

I hope my email finds you and your loved ones in good health. With each letter I've sent during the COVID-19 pandemic, my goal has been to deliver you information about our efforts to mitigate impacts to your Club membership. Over the past several months, Hilton Grand Vacations has made several adjustments to your Club program to protect current year usage and provide you with flexibility when making travel decisions. Some of the adjustments we've made so far include: 


Providing complimentary online reservations through May 31, 2020.
Offering refunds of Points and Open Season fees for cancellations made through December 31, 2020.
Delivering an extension of previously Saved Points through the end of 2021.
For a full list of all Club program adjustments, I encourage you to visit our dedicated Club News page at my.hgv.com/news.


Additional Changes to Your Club Program
Today, I'm happy to share that the end of this year, we *will automatically save any remaining 2020 ClubPoints into 2021 at no cost to you.* This will continue to provide you with the flexibility to decide when travel is right for you. If you are ready to book a 2021 reservation now using your 2020 Points, you can visit the website and save your Points at no cost. If you already paid to save your 2020 Points into 2021, you will receive a refund of the amount paid. As a reminder, your account must be in good standing to use your Points and to check-in at a resort. 

I would like to note there will be an increased demand for rooms in 2021. Because of this, I strongly urge you to plan, book as soon as possible and be flexible with your dates. The majority of our resorts are open, and we've implemented our Enhanced Care Guidelines to help you feel safe when you stay with us.

Hilton Conversion Ratios
Saving this unprecedent number of ClubPoints for free for so many of you creates increased challenges for HGV. In consideration of this and the need to mitigate some of the impact from COVID-19, there will be a temporary 50% reduction in the Hilton Honors Points conversion ratios. This includes 2020 ClubPoints used toward a Hilton hotel reservation, and 2020 and 2021 ClubPoints converted to Hilton Honors Points. Please know this is a temporary adjustment – we plan to reinstate the full conversion ratio in 2021.

Special ClubPoints Offer
As always, you will get the most value for your ClubPoints by making a reservation at an HGV property. As a bonus, we're offering reduced Points stays at several HGV locations, including Orlando, New York and Las Vegas, for travel in 2020. Learn more at my.hgv.com/resort-specials.

To answer any questions you might have regarding these program adjustments, please visit our dedicated FAQs webpage at my.hgv.com/saved-points-FAQ.

I hope you'll join me in looking forward to 2021 travel with renewed optimism. We look forward to welcoming you back. 

Best wishes,





Stan Soroka
Chief Customer Officer
Hilton Grand Vacations


----------



## brp (Aug 21, 2020)

Unused 2020 ClubPoints will be automatically saved for free [merged]
					

I was on the phone talking to an HGVC customer service representative today, primarily discussing another matter.  I told the representative I was thinking about saving my 2020 points to next year. The service representative suggested waiting and said a decision was going to be made this month...




					tugbbs.com
				




Cheers.


----------



## Wright17s (Aug 21, 2020)

They have a pretty good explanation on their FAQ site regarding the HHonors conversion:


----------



## GT75 (Aug 21, 2020)

Wright17s said:


> They have a pretty good explanation on their FAQ site regarding the HHonors conversion:


Wow, I am certainly glad that I don't plan on using this especially with these conversion rates


----------



## jabberwocky (Aug 21, 2020)

Just tried saving my 2020 points. No fee as advertised!  Now to complete my first booking. 

I’ve never understood the attraction to converting to points unless you were really desperate and had no other use. I agree that it’s motivated by them wanting to conserve cash.


----------



## escanoe (Aug 21, 2020)

Who ever thought the ol’ 401(v) would take such a hit in the pancession?

I have no plan to ever convert HGVC points to HHonors, but the talk here on TUG of the sales rep talking about funding the 401(v) always brings a smile.

The one thing I don’t like about the temporary devaluation on this, is it narrows a relief valve on other people having a way to do something with their points rather than travel when they may not feel save.

Again, they will never allow it, but allowing a marketplace to sell points would be the most sensible way to use inventory and keep the glut of points from causing problems.



GT75 said:


> Wow, I am certainly glad that I don't plan on using this especially with these conversion rates


----------



## escanoe (Aug 21, 2020)

And a pretty good sign HGV exercising ROFR is likely to be minimal for AT LEAST the rest of the year (and I bet next year too).



jabberwocky said:


> I agree that it’s motivated by them wanting to conserve cash.


----------



## ski_sierra (Aug 22, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> It really just puts pressure on inventory and owners as a whole. Both methods (like what Marriott is doing vs HGVC) have pros and cons.





1Kflyerguy said:


> There are only so many room nights to go around for people to book.  The more points get pushed forward, the more people will be attempting to book nights in future years.  That may create more demand than available rooms.  On the plus side HGV has been building new resorts recently, so perhaps they can use developer inventory help ease any shortages.
> 
> Of course there may be many people that still won't feel comfortable traveling regardless.



HGVC's response involves waiving fees for members but Marriott's response is how to collect more fees (II memberships, exchange fees). Regardless I think if we understand the rules and the situation, we can minimize our losses. 

In HGVC, some people might have to go to places with a lot of inventory like Orlando and Vegas as the other resorts might be tough to get in for club reservations. Or let the points expire rather than travel to such locations. Or maybe there will be enough people unwilling to travel due to health/financial issues that there will be inventory.

I'd rather have the option of deciding whether to let my points expire on my own rather than the management company make the decision for me. I think MVCI has the option of inventory they can take from II to appease owners, which might not be fair to other II members.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2020)

I appreciate HGVC allowing us to save points from 2020 to 2021 without incurring the fee to do so. We only had 280 unused points left this year, so it wouldn’t have been worth spending $115 to save them to next year. We also were going to have 280 unused points in 2021. So, I saved my 2020 points the other day (no fee assessed) and then used the combined points to add another night to an existing reservation for May 2021. I love it when a plan comes together. Thank you HGVC!

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## brp (Sep 2, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> *If you already paid to save your 2020 Points into 2021, you will receive a refund of the amount paid. *
> 
> Kurt



Has anyone who paid gotten a refund or found out when it is supposed to post? Nothing for me, and no hurries. Just curious if anyone has heard.

Cheers.


----------



## dayooper (Sep 2, 2020)

brp said:


> Has anyone who paid gotten a refund or found out when it is supposed to post? Nothing for me, and no hurries. Just curious if anyone has heard.
> 
> Cheers.



I can’t even remember what CCard I used to pay.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 2, 2020)

I saved remaining 2020 points for -0-.
Then, I manipulated 2 existing 2021 bookings to use them instead of '21 points.
I reduced the 2021 bookings to their minimum which released their '21 points.
Then, I changed them back, with the increase using up the 2020 saved points.

It may be that a new booking would'a used 'em up anyway. However...
I originally made the 2021 bookings as placeholders when bookings were free.
Now they're free bookings where+when I want to go in 2021 with 2020 points.

Thank you, HGVC.
.


----------



## brp (Sep 2, 2020)

dayooper said:


> I can’t even remember what CCard I used to pay.



I know I used my Hilton Aspire card 

Cheers.


----------



## dayooper (Sep 2, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> I saved remaining 2020 points for -0-.
> Then, I manipulated 2 existing 2021 bookings to use them instead of '21 points.
> I reduced the 2021 bookings to their minimum which released their '21 points.
> Then, I changed them back, with the increase using up the 2020 saved points.
> ...



That's exactly what I did. Saved my 2020 points to 2021 and made 3 placeholder bookings. Now with the returned save fee, the only thing I lost was our booking fee for the trip we canceled in June. That saved us over $200 in booking fees and that's not including the free save!

As of right now, we will be using all of our 2020 points and about half of our 2021 points. We are starting to plan our 2022 family vacation and we will be using all of those points and then some. After 2022, we should be borrowers again and not savers.


----------



## dvc_john (Sep 4, 2020)

brp said:


> Has anyone who paid gotten a refund or found out when it is supposed to post? Nothing for me, and no hurries. Just curious if anyone has heard.



I haven't gotten a refund yet. I'm hoping for 2 refunds.
When I cancelled my May reservations I saved those points right away because I wanted to make a 2021 reservation with them.
And when I cancelled my September Hawaii reservations, I did the same thing.


I do recall that after they announced that booking fees paid for reservations later cancelled due to Covid would be refunded, the refund was deposited fairly quickly.


----------



## linsj (Sep 14, 2020)

I emailed customer service to find out when they are refunding the payment for saving points. Answer: "All refunds will be processed by the end of the year."


----------



## brp (Dec 13, 2020)

linsj said:


> I emailed customer service to find out when they are refunding the payment for saving points. Answer: "All refunds will be processed by the end of the year."



I had called earlier to ask about something else and asked about this...and they said January. However, mine has just showed up in my account today.

Cheers.


----------



## linsj (Dec 13, 2020)

brp said:


> I had called earlier to ask about something else and asked about this...and they said January. However, mine has just showed up in my account today.
> 
> Cheers.



Your post prompted me to check my account, and the refund is there. Posted on the 11th.


----------



## brp (Dec 13, 2020)

linsj said:


> Your post prompted me to check my account, and the refund is there. Posted on the 11th.



I download everything daily into Quicken from all accounts, so I just see things when they happen 

Cheers.


----------



## dvc_john (Dec 13, 2020)

Got mine also. Saved points 2 times (once after cancelling my May reservations and rebooking for January, and once after cancelling my September reservations and rebooking for later 2021). Got both refunds.
They sent an email, and that prompted me to look at my credit card info.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 13, 2020)

not got my refund yet.


----------



## Wgk101 (Dec 13, 2020)

Recieved my refund this weekend also


----------



## Cyberc (Dec 16, 2020)

Hi tuggers

just a heads up

I just received the promised refund of $85 i paid earlier this year for saving my 2020 points.

Regards.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Dec 16, 2020)

I received my refund this past weekend.  Happy they are doing this automatically.!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 16, 2020)

Since I still do not have mine refund, so I called in.  They are doing them in batches, so while I have yet to receive my refund they said it will be done by the end of the year. 

Some of you may in be in the same boat as me, and have not YET received your refund.  It is just that they likely have not gotten to you yet.


----------



## dayooper (Dec 16, 2020)

I just got mine today.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 24, 2020)

Still not got mine.  Office is already closed for the Holiday.  I guess I will mark my calendar to call again next week. 

Funny newsletter says these were all to be done by Dec 14th.  Guess not.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 24, 2020)

BTW, if you've closed the CC account you used to pay the fee, you'll need to call about it.
It does happen...
Anecdote:
I saw a couple try to check in at a hotel in Rome, but were told their booking was cancelled.
They had to go elsewhere. The CC they had used to make the booking had been cancelled.
.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 24, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> BTW, if you've closed the CC account you used to pay the fee, you'll need to call about it.



No card still open and in use.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 26, 2020)

Turns out that because I deposited when they had the sale on and the fee was reduced to $85, it did not automatically pick up that was the saved fee.

So if you too paid the reduced fee in March to save points, you likely will not automatically get the refund either, so I suggest you call.  Have the info available before you call on what date you did the deposit, by having a copy of the CC bill.  They wanted to know the date and the fee.  They first told me that was the cost for Bonus points, but I have NO bonus points so that could not be it.  I was a bit miffed that I had to talk them though the charge and amount and what happened with my account.  Maybe it was just my VC who did have to check with his manager, but clearly, systematically, they missed these $85 refunds.


----------



## dayooper (Dec 26, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> Turns out that because I deposited when they had the sale on and the fee was reduced to $85, it did not automatically pick up that was the saved fee.
> 
> So if you too paid the reduced fee in March to save points, you likely will not automatically get the refund either, so I suggest you call.  Have the info available before you call on what date you did the deposit, by having a copy of the CC bill.  They wanted to know the date and the fee.  They first told me that was the cost for Bonus points, but I have NO bonus points so that could not be it.  I was a bit miffed that I had to talk them though the charge and amount and what happened with my account.  Maybe it was just my VC who did have to check with his manager, but clearly, systematically, they missed these $85 refunds.



Happy everything worked out for you.


----------



## Cyberc (Dec 26, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> Turns out that because I deposited when they had the sale on and the fee was reduced to $85, it did not automatically pick up that was the saved fee.
> 
> So if you too paid the reduced fee in March to save points, you likely will not automatically get the refund either, so I suggest you call.  Have the info available before you call on what date you did the deposit, by having a copy of the CC bill.  They wanted to know the date and the fee.  They first told me that was the cost for Bonus points, but I have NO bonus points so that could not be it.  I was a bit miffed that I had to talk them though the charge and amount and what happened with my account.  Maybe it was just my VC who did have to check with his manager, but clearly, systematically, they missed these $85 refunds.


When I got my refund it was done automatically. I got a refund of $85, I paid it too in march.


----------



## brp (Dec 26, 2020)

Cyberc said:


> When I got my refund it was done automatically. I got a refund of $85, I paid it too in march.



Same here. Paid the reduced early fee and got it a week or so ago automagically.

Cheers.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 26, 2020)

Perhaps they miscoded Sandy's $85 payment, so it didn't show as a "saving fee" in their lists.

Anecdote: Whenever I ask Quicken to generate a list of items, invariably one or two are missing because "someone" misnamed the merchant or category, and now, he has to hunt thru the register to find them.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 26, 2020)

Glad to hear it wasn't everyone then.  Not sure what happened to mine however.


----------



## GT75 (Dec 27, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> Glad to hear it wasn't everyone then. Not sure what happened to mine however.


Because you are special.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 1, 2021)

GT75 said:


> Because you are special.



Not so special, but I did receive my refund FINALLY today.  HNY HGVC.


----------

